
A Scheme to Encrypt the Entire Web Is Actually Working - jonbaer
http://www.wired.com/2016/04/scheme-encrypt-entire-web-actually-working/
======
nostrademons
The other big factor driving universal encryption is HTTP2. Currently, the
major browsers only support HTTP2 over TLS [1], and many of them have no
immediate plans to support unencrypted HTTP2. HTTP2 allows one to drop a lot
of the HTTP latency workarounds we're familiar with - image spriting, JS
module bundling, CSS concatenation. It may soon be _easier_ to setup an https-
only website than an http or mixed http(s) one.

[1] [http://caniuse.com/#search=http2](http://caniuse.com/#search=http2)

